

China's long-range electric car - blahedo
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8315947.stm

======
blahedo
Nothing revolutionary here, in that this is what we've been expecting to come
for a while. My main critique is that in the article and more explicitly in
the video, they make the claim that in order to build a network of the fast-
charging stations they would need some sort of government support. Really? Did
Standard Oil et al need government support when the first "networks" of gas
stations sprang up around the US?

